# MySQL übers Netzwerk



## H2SO4 (26. Feb 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe einen MySQL Server (über Xampp) im Netzwerk installiert. Ich möchte nun über einen anderen Rechner darauf mit meiner Java-Applikation zugreifen. Lokal klappt das auch alles wunderbar, nur eben nicht über das Netzwerk. Woran könnte das liegen? 

Als Fehler wird folgendes Ausgegeben: "Communications link failureLast packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago."


```
String url = "jdbc:mysql://" + this.host + ":" + this.port + "/" + this.database;
this.conn = DriverManager.getConnection(url, this.user, this.password);
```

Als Host habe ich hier schon so ziemlich alles ausprobiert (sicherung (Der Rechnername), die IP, etc.).

Habt ihr noch Ideen oder die Lösung =)?


----------



## Javalist (26. Feb 2009)

Ist denn die MySQL über das Netzwerk erreichbar?
Kannst Du mit den MySQL Tools auf den Server im Netzwerk zugreifen?


----------



## H2SO4 (26. Feb 2009)

Jaaa, das kommt noch dazu. Mit dem MySQL-Administrator kann ich die Datenbank auch mit den oben genannten Eingaben nicht erreichen, jedoch ist es über den Browser //sicherung/phpMyAdmin möglich.


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Feb 2009)

Dann liegt es eindeutig nicht an Java sondern an IP/Host/Port oder sowas wie Firewall oder Zugriffsbeschränkung


----------



## H2SO4 (26. Feb 2009)

Wie finde ich denn raus was ich konkret ändern muss?


----------



## Geeeee (26. Feb 2009)

Z.b. im myAdmin schauen von wo aus der Benutzer, mit dem du arbeitest connecten darf. Da gibts eben localhost recht oft (sinnvoller Weise) als default. Einfach mal any host ("%") definieren. Das geht da recht komfortabel.
Was Firewall angeht, ist MySql standardmäßig auf Port 3306 zu finden.


----------



## H2SO4 (26. Feb 2009)

Sorry, aber ich habe da nichts gefunden, wo ich etwas ändern kann. Könntest du vielleicht nochmal genau beschreiben wo ich das finde? Nutze phpMyAdmin 3.1.1.


----------



## Geeeee (26. Feb 2009)

Hauptseite -> Privileges / Rechte -> Benutzer suchen in der Tabelle -> ändern (das ist da rechts irgendwo) -> Host -> Any Host


----------



## H2SO4 (26. Feb 2009)

Ok, habe das jetzt geändert nur wird mir immer noch angezeigt, dass der Host garnicht zuerreichen ist, bei MySQL Administrator beispielsweise.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Feb 2009)

MySQL Server lauschen per default nur auf localhost und sind demnach nicht im Netzwerk erreichbar.

Abhilfe schafft da nur das anpassen der MySQL-Config (my.cnf), oder, wenn man da nix dran drehen kann, der Einsatz von jpmdbc.dev.java.net (in Verbindung mit einem Webserver der zugriff auf die DB hat).

- Alex


----------

